# Lazarus: The Dog Who Comes Back to Life!



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

*An amazing battle with death.
*
The dog came to the shelter last August 19, with cut and bloody after his owner dropped him off after surviving a car accident as told by Capt. Bobby Blankenship, the city shelter supervisor . Even the Vet wonders how did he survived the accident. The shelter tried to find him a new home but nobody wants him. Thus on the evening of Sept. 10, the Vet came to conduct the procedure to euthanize the dog who nobody wanted to adopt. As the shelter policy, if the dog has been up for adoption for over a week and nobody would adopt the canine, it will be scheduled for euthanasia. His tag noted that he was scheduled to be put down and the procedure schedule will be administered on Sept. 10, 2014.

*Nothing but a nap.*
Euthanasia is nothing but a restful nap to this black and brown ,mixed breed mutt where officers and staff of the shelter saw what they believed as a miraculous ‘risen from the dead’ ordeal of a 4 year-old male dog using a dose of lethal chemical injection. But the procedure somehow failed and the dog survived.

*Once is not enough.*
Animal control officer Wanda Snell witnessed the Vet injected the lethal injection. After the injection, the Vet checked the canine’s heartbeat the first time but felt a faint heartbeat still thus he administered a second dose of the deadly substance and injected it once more. And as he lay still and thought to be dead, Snell head for home that night. The dog’s dead body was left overnight in a pen 
What she couldn’t understand was how the dog could survive the killing effect of the drug injected to him twice and bounce back to life overnight?

*A risen dog named Lazarus.* 
After all what he has gone through, the shelter staff found him a fitting name – Lazarus, the man Jesus brought back to life in the Holy Bible.
The risen dog found a home. 
When Cortney Blankenship posted and campaigned the story of the dog on 'another site', the fate of the unwanted dog twisted anew. Other claim for the dog surfaced. But Lazarus now was now under the care of Jane Holston of Helena. Lazarus was happy with his new housemate Tucker, another rescue dog living along with the Holston family.

*A puzzling new life.*
Although diagnosed with a heart worm disease, Lazarus was under medication. The damaged leg from the car accident was mended and casted. Life to Lazarus may have been going through all those ordeals. Although many may not survive what he has gone through as science still find its way how things have happened. Dr. Robert Lofton of Auburn University said such cases are rare but could also be the case of mishandling due to improper dose of the lethal chemical or needle procedure.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's crazy! He just wasn't meant to be put down! That's amazing.


----------

